# Planex Mod



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

So this isn't my idea. I have seen several guys add led tape light to their planex. This makes great sense. Thanks to those guys for the original idea.

I didn't want the wire running all the way down the tubes and I didn't want to tap into the power of the Planex at all and blow the warranty. 

I saw these led lights with USB ends on them. We have Bosch 12v batteries. I ordered an $8 light strip from Amazon and a Bosch 12v heated jacket holster. The holster puts out 5v 1amp through the USB port. 

It didn't work right away. Not sure why. I think maybe something with the holster. It has an on button for the USB that you have to hold for 3 seconds. After fiddling with it for awhile it now works. 

I cleaned the area around the head with lacquer thinner. The strip stuck well. Then a little hot glue to hold the wire solid on the head. 

Right now just a zip tie holds the holster on the unit. You have to remove the holster to put the Planex back in the case so this seems to work. It lights up around the head nicely. 

Milwaukee has a similar holster for their 12v batts and Dewalt makes one for their 20v so this can be made to work with whatever battery platform you want. I like the smaller size and weight of the Bosch or Milwaukee.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting this. I passed it on to my drywall contractor and he says he is going to try something like this as well after seeing your share of this idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Two small downsides...1 is you can't take the front clip off anymore to get tight in the corners. I never did because I hit my corners with either my ETS125 or a bevel sanding sponge. 2 is it adds a small amount of weight. Not much but it is a tad heavy to use overhead for extended periods of time. StillI think being able to see all around will be well worth it. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I would be too busy running the sander. Trying to use the light while sanding would slow me down. 

My thoughts anyway. Cool idea.


----------



## ACManHouston (Feb 10, 2017)

I like the concept and idea but it just sounds like it would prolong the job at hand, no?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

ACManHouston said:


> I like the concept and idea but it just sounds like it would prolong the job at hand, no?


Not sure how? 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------

